# Mullein - my personal experience



## PrairieBelle22 (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi. I think this is my first post to this forum. I have visited and read a bit here and there but I just really became interested in "alternate" health and natural and herbal remedies in the last 6 months. 

It all started with being diagnosed with yet another medical condition and facing more and more medications...and more side effects. In February i went through allergy testing and learned what all I am allergic to and was also diagnosed with mild asthma. At this point the doctor added a corticosteroid inhaled to my regiment . Boy, was that expensive! Wow! Soon after this I began reading herbal books seeking some solution . 
Recently I decided to pursue mullein as a possible solution to the constant congestion in my bronchials. The inhaler just wasn't doing the best of jobs anyway. so i harvested some mullein from my neighbors property and made me a good stout infusion sweetened with honey. I was amazed at how good it tasted. To make sure i got a good test of how good the mullein was going to work for me I went off the inhaler a couple of days ahead of starting the mullein. 

Now, a week later, I am happy to report that I have had a week of rattle free breathing. Which is something I never had on the inhaler! I will continue to take the mullein and will report back on how it does long term. I have suffered ongoing respiratory most of my life but now I believe that I am finally on track for better health.

Belle


----------



## PistolPackinMom (Oct 20, 2012)

Awesome! Please keep us updated.


----------



## tentance (Aug 16, 2012)

one week isn't really long enough to truly make a decision, as so many people have asthmatic allergic reactions to environmental allergens. kudos to using a natural alternative...let us know in 3 months if it's still working 
also, preach it...


----------



## PrairieBelle22 (Nov 17, 2006)

To my knowledge mullein is not touted to relieve allergy symptoms. I am taking it for the relief of bronchitis. Knowing the condition of my respiratory system, which requires no less than 4 inhaler puffs each day to stay rattle free, I can already see positive results after one week. If I had gone off the inhaler without other treatment, I would already have a rattle or possibly bronchitis. This is the height of allergy season for me. Ragweed abounds. My sinuses suffer tremendously these days.

I will report back.

Belle


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Please share your "recipe"


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

That is great!


----------



## PrairieBelle22 (Nov 17, 2006)

Tallpines, my recipe is pour 1 quart boiling water over 2 cups chopped mullein leaves. Cover and steep at least 4 hours or over night. I strain then pour through a coffee filter. While warm I sweeten with honey. I add another quart of water. I add additional mullein if I am going through a rough patch. Mmullein is mild and will largely take on the flavor of the honey. 

Belle


----------



## PrairieBelle22 (Nov 17, 2006)

Update: I ran out of mullein 4 days ago and because of having sinus infection i didn't want to go out foraging for more. 36 hours after stopping, i began showing the typical tell-tale bronchitis symptoms.

After Days of being very sick i finally sent my 2 teenage daughters after some mullein for me. 
I started back on the mullein infusions yesterday evening. Yesterday was the worst day yet. 
I am doubling up on the mullein today in hopes of some relief. I was having 2 cups per day. Now i am having 4. 

Belle


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks for sharing Belle. I'm going to collect some mullein here and dry it for use as needed. Glad you are doing well with it. (I have heard it should be strained twice prior to drinking it.)


----------



## PrairieBelle22 (Nov 17, 2006)

I run it through a regular strainer then through a coffee filter


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Thanks for keeping us updated.

I'm wondering if it will help with congestion from a bad cold.

I need to wait for spring to harvest any ...... none to be found here this time of year.

Once it's made I wonder if it can be canned.....I will be giving that a try.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I was at a wild foods class led by a Forest Service employee/gatherer, he said mullein is a great cough syrup/expectorant. The Foxfire 1 book has a recipe buried deep within...something like a pint jar stuffed with leaves and filled with hot water, left to steep. Filter and use. Not sure of the dosing, however.


----------



## CountryCabin (Mar 8, 2007)

tallpines said:


> Thanks for keeping us updated.
> 
> I'm wondering if it will help with congestion from a bad cold.
> 
> ...


Tallpines: 
I collect it all summer and dry it by hanging. If I get to much I will put it in the dehydrator where it dries very fast.
Treat as any other herb when storing. Then use it as you wish.

Yes it helps with congestion.

PrairieBelle22:
You can also find it at herbal/natural stores in a dry form, if you can't find it otherwise.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

I gather it when it is growing good. Tie it in little bunches and dry it in the rafters of the garage. It is then there when I need it. Works well dry or green.

Some of us have been known to smoke the dry leaf in a pipe, for very quick relief.

I have also chewed a piece of the green stem, fresh for quick relief. Good stuff.


----------



## PrairieBelle22 (Nov 17, 2006)

I visited my allergy doctor today. I could hardly believe it when he spent over an hour with me going over my symptoms, my response to the medications he had prescribed earlier, other health conditions I have. We also discussed my herbals. We discussed mullein in detail. He seemed very impressed that i actually went out and gathered my own. He said he intends to do some research of his own into it.

Regarding my respiratory system: he was not pleased with my lack of response to the asthma meds. He is concerned that there are some larger issues going on. Possibly the scoliosis is causing some pressure against my lungs causing them to not function well. Anyway he is ordering more lung function tests followed by a new chest xray in a few weeks. Between now and then he is putting his staff to work trying to locate an earlier chest xray of me. 

In the mean time he said if the mullein is helping, don't stop it. (as if!)

Belle


----------

